# Dandy smallmouth



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

Heres a dandy i caught Sunday morning in the Ohio river. I didn't get to weigh er but she measured 21 7/8 inches. Gave a nice fight on a small spinnin rod. Certainly my biggest this year


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful river smallmouth. Congrats.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice SM, that thing is a HOG!!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is a nice football right there.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Halls' Hump !!!!! Ouch ! you found my honey hole


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Excellent smally! Congrats


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

I doesn't get much better than that! River smallies are my newest passion, but I've never found one close to that in the Hocking. You're tempting me to get a bigger boat so I can chase them on the big water too. Congrats!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice fish, nice shirt.


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

shakeyheadkid said:


> Halls' Hump !!!!! Ouch ! you found my honey hole


Don't worry bud, I released it after a few quick pics. I'm sure shes swimin round there somewhere.....waitin.....for a big juicy.....


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great smallie! Is that a set of riffles? Either way the river sure does look different up that way!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Impressive smallie, one of the biggest I've seen from the big O!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

idontknow316 said:


> Nice fish, nice shirt.


Ditto! Go Browns


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

thats a big one especially for the ohio river nice catch


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Now that is a HOG!!! Nice fish and congrats.....looks bigger than a "27 incher" that was posted this year. That fish is a true BEAST!!


----------



## jcrazy (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice hawg. But we are going to see what we can do to get ya a Bengals sweatshirt.


----------



## FishStiks (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice fish ! I bet that thing fought like a huge cattie .


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Real nice smallie right there. Congratulations! Oh, and Go Browns!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

True giant smally! Awesome! Did I say awesome? Well anyway, that's freakin' awesome! Fat heavy dandy giant smally!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

WOW! and I'm not even talking about the fish... a person in a Browns shirt smiling!, don't see that often! 

Gratz on the dandy fish! Thats a beauty!


----------

